# EtheWi Wireless-G Bridge



## DRayFin (May 31, 2010)

I have the Ethewi compact ethernet wireless G bridge. I have configured the bridge to work on my network and have confirmed it works by using it to connect 2 desktops to the internet, when I plug it into my ViP722K the bridge led light turns yellow where it was blue and flashed with network traffic when plugged into the desktops. The network setup screen on the receiver says not connected and still does not work when trying to reset the connection. The bridge came with no instructions so I have no idea what status is related to the color change of the led light. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Try re-booting with the bridge plugged in.


----------



## DRayFin (May 31, 2010)

rebooted with bridge plugged in and bridge still shows no network activity. plugged it into a computer and the bridge starts flashing with network activity and can use it to surf the web but it shows no activity when plugged back into 722.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Just in case you didn't se this on their web site:

If you experience any errors during setup, please go through the steps below before contacting our support group. After you're finished with these steps please re-try the setup process to check if the problem was resolved.

- Make sure that the EtheWi device is connected to your computer via both the USB and Ethernet cables and that its LED indicator is on.

- Close any other software applications before running the installation program. Sometimes other programs may lock the network interface and block access to it from the installation program.

- Ensure the Ethernet network interface the device is connected to is ENABLED. To do that go to the "Network Connections" screen in "Control Panel", right-click the appropriate network interface icon and click on "Enable" if that option is available (if not available then the interface is already enabled).

- Reset the Ethernet network interface the device is connected to. To do that go to the "Network Connections" screen in "Control Panel", right-click the appropriate network interface icon and click on "Disable". Wait for the interface to be deactivated and then click on "Enable" in the right-click menu to activate it again.

- Try the setup process on a different PC. Sometimes a hardware or software configuration on the computer may prevent the device installation program to access the network interface.

- Try the setup process on a different Windows version. Some installations of Windows may block the setup program from accessing the network interfaces on the computer.

If you have any questions or comments about the EtheWi Compact Ethernet To Wireless-G Bridge, including technical assistance requests, product information and availability, device support, etc., please send us an email to the address below and one of our representatives will contact you within 24 hours.

Support E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## DRayFin (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Cardini I have seen that page and even sent a e-mail to them 4 days ago with no reply yet. DHCP is enabled on the router and Mac filtering is disabled and still not working.


----------

